# Brauche bitte Hilfe zum Finden des Template eintrags?



## Shorty1968 (16. März 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe nach der PDF Anleitung im Anhang ein MODUL eingebaut,in der Anleitung fehlt aber leider der Teil der besagt was im Template eingetragen werden muss damit der Gesperrte Benutzer auch den Text angezeigt bekommt.

Ich habe schon vergebens Folgendes versucht.

```
{if $info_message = ACCOUNT_DISABLED}<div class="alert alert-warning"><font color="#ff0000"><b>Ihr Account wurde gesperrt. Bitte wenden Sie sich an den Support.</b></font></div>{/if}

{if $info_message = 'ACCOUNT_DISABLED'}<div class="alert alert-warning"><font color="#ff0000"><b>Ihr Account wurde gesperrt. Bitte wenden Sie sich an den Support.</b></font></div>{/if}

{if $check_sperre_get == 'gesperrt'}<div class="alert alert-warning"><font color="#ff0000"><b>Ihr Account wurde gesperrt. Bitte wenden Sie sich an den Support.</b></font></div>{/if}

{if $check_sperre_get == 'gesperrt'}<div class="alert alert-warning"><font color="#ff0000"><b>Ihr Account wurde gesperrt. Bitte wenden Sie sich an den Support.</b></font></div>{/if}
```


----------



## basti1012 (16. März 2019)

wo soll die Nachricht den stehen ?
Da wo jetzt der rote Text beim Einloggen ist ?
Willst du für jeden User eine Persönliche Nachricht eingeben oder sollen alle die gleiche bekommen ?

Wenn alle die gleichen bekommen sollen dann müsstest dudoch den Text in Punkt 11 ändern,oder sehe ich das Falsch . Wenn jeder eine persönliche Nachricht bekommen soll ist es was andere ,aber so würde ich es erstmal so versuchen bevor man da wieder ales umbauen muss


----------



## Shorty1968 (16. März 2019)

Das mit dem Text kann ich mir ja dann anpassen,erst einmal geht es darum das es dem Kunden angezeigt wird der in der Gruppe gesperrt ist.

Jetzt ist es ja leider so das durch den Fehlenden Template eintrag nichts angezeigt wird.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. März 2019)

HI,
was ist den das für eine Sprache?
`font` is als deprecated eingestuft und sollte mittels css gelöst werden. Das Bootstrap `alert-danger` ist doch schon rot da brauchst Du dann kein `font` mehr


----------



## Shorty1968 (17. März 2019)

Hi @Jan-Frederik Stieler 
Smarty Template soweit ich weiss,da hast du recht sorry es geht mir auch eher um das if damit etwas angezeigt wird das andere Farbe usw kann ich später selber ändern.


----------



## EuroCent (26. März 2019)

Hast du dir dass hier mal angeschaut: xt:Commerce wiki - Die Dokumentation zu xt:Commerce 4/5 und NEXT 

Hierbei handelt es sich zwar um was anderes, aber das sollte deine Frage oben klären.


----------



## Shorty1968 (26. März 2019)

Vielen dank @basti1012 hat es hier TEMPLATE: Bootstrap3 für Shop 2.0 - freies responsive Template in Downloads geklärt.


----------

